# Can you freeze fresh buffalo mozzarella?



## dcgator (Feb 18, 2012)

Not your dry kind, this is the kind that comes from Italy with a little water and use for your Caprese. Found this great place that sells it and it is a marvelous creamy piece of heaven, but I don't live here, just visiting. Any ideas?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but my SWAG is that the texture would change, and not for the better.  I shop at a place that sells cheese 'seconds'--mismarked, mis-cut cheese.  The ones that I have frozen (cheddar mostly) turn very crumbly after freezing.  They taste fine, work well for cooking, but are impossible to slice.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 19, 2012)

well you can, but it'll lose 3/4's of what makes it special. i wouldn't waste the money unless i had no other way to get it and money was no object.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 19, 2012)

If the cheese is packaged in a vacuum pack, it will last a long time without freezing.  The buffalo milk moz I buy will last for a few months as long as it is kept cold.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 19, 2012)

buckytom said:


> well you can, but it'll lose 3/4's of what makes it special. i wouldn't waste the money unless i had no other way to get it and money was no object.



Exactly.  Soft fresh cheeses don't freeze well.  When thawed it won't resemble the original.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Not your dry kind, this is the kind that comes from Italy with a little water and use for your Caprese.



Umm yeah, I am sure we all know fresh mozz. . . and it doesn't even have to be from Italy

Anywho, I wouldn't freeze it. I wouldn't recommend freezing it. Once it's open, I would use it by the days end(if it were a single ball), if not, I would use it within 3 days.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 20, 2012)

dcgator said:


> Not your dry kind, this is the kind that comes from Italy with a little water and use for your Caprese. Found this great place that sells it and it is a marvelous creamy piece of heaven, but I don't live here, just visiting. Any ideas?


Fresh Buffalo Mozzarella has a notoriously short shelf life. And if you buy it from Italy, one-half to two-thirds of that shelf life is gone by the time it reaches you. Use it within a couple of days. I wouldn't freeze it, though.


----------

